# Moving nests?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have the environmental heath coming to inspect the property in the next day or so in their continuing effort to try and stop me keeping pigeons as pets. I am concerned that some of the boxes that the pigeons like the most have old dry pigeon poop on them, not a lot, but they may choose to make a fuss over it. I have one of the rollers nesting in one of these big boxes, and I want to cut it up and throw it away. Can I safely move her nest to another box, will she follow the nest if I show her where it is?
She is sitting false eggs anyway, but she goes in there for most of the evening and night and never seems to come out, and I am pretty sure it is going to upset her. Is there a way for me to move this nest in a way to upset her the least?

Quick reply would be welcome, as I am having to continue the cleaning today onward. What a joke.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Move the nest. She'll get over it in a day or two. 
Whats your situation? how many birds and where do they live? inside or out?


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have 2 pairs of rollers(who can't fly and were due to be put down) and an almost adult pair of babies who have left the nest. I am using false eggs now.
about 3 of the birds cannot fly properly.
I have two cages but they are not designed for pigeons, one could take about 2-3 birds the other maybe 2. but they are too small for the birds to go in there full time.

Ah I nearly forgot, I am nursing a baby fledgling that I found dying in my porch, it was looking for a place to hide and I was able to catch it. It is getting better fast and I am hand feeding it, but it has been through a rough time and looks a bit shabby. Its still weak but like I say it has started eating a lot in the last couple of days so I think it is recovering.

I have cardboard boxes for them all, what I normally do is set up several extra cardboard boxes because once they abandon a nest they like to look for a new spot. Half the bedsit is acrylic paint, and the bit I keep for myself is carpeted and I have my bed and computer there. I realise its not a 'normal' way to live, but I have never been normal. I have no friends to speak of, and these birds are company for me. They will often sit on my legs when I am sitting on the bed working on the computer. I like nursing sick birds and I go round with a kit that I will use to remove string from the pigeons that I see trapped by it. I have been known to bring home other pigeons especially babies who are sick and treat them, but I only have one at the moment. I have a goodish supply of medicines that I have brought over the years. I also have a big container of Permethrin that I could use to treat an infestation, but I have never had to use it. I sometimes give the pigeons a spray in the summer if they look like they are biting themselves.

I would have liked to build an aviary in the garden, but there is no chance the council will let me do that.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish you the best with this.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Take the old nest out and clean it up and put the fake eggs back in, make sure the health people no you use fakes, hopefully they will think you responsible and not give you as hard of time.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you clean up the old box and put it back where it was? Or use a new one. If you change the place where it was, she will probably not use it. She will just be confused.


----------

